

Get your customers to rethink their decision to unsubscribe with this 1 word - LanceJones
http://www.copyhackers.com/2011/11/07/reduce-subscription-cancellations-by-using-this-one-word/

======
jkuria
Same here. I'd like to see real data. Personally if you are spamming me and I
want to unsubscribe, having the word "quit" will likely hasten my decision in
much the same way I'd like to hit something and smash it if I am frustrated.

~~~
justsomedood
Exactly the same for me. When I have already reached the decision to stop
receiving emails those words would be an even stronger indicator that
"quitting" is exactly what I want!

------
timjahn
I'd be interested to see some stats from some a/b testing on this.

